# Robotic-assisted laparoscopic radical prostatectomy



## kandigrl79 (May 20, 2011)

I have an operative report where the surgeon performed the above procedure, a robotic assisted laparoscopic radical prostatectomy, and also the surgeon documents excising the seminal vesicles bilaterally.  I was planning to code 55866 and 55650 -50 and there are no CCI edits for this, but I was wondering, does anyone know if it is generally accepted that these charges can be billed together?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 26, 2011)

I think with a prostate excision, some seminal vesicle would be removed with the prostate.  Also, 55650 is an open code.


----------

